# Blue Damesfly



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice ..  you can probably photoshop it a little to make the tail sharp.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice shots!

I just have the Canon 60mm macro.

I need to get a real macro lens....


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Can't photoshop the tail sharp...there'd have to be detail in there in the first place and there isn't due to DOF.  If I had been able to focus stack I could photoshop it in, but he didn't hang around long enough.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you mind if I try?  No biggie if you do.




NateS said:


> Thanks guys. Can't photoshop the tail sharp...there'd have to be detail in there in the first place and there isn't due to DOF. If I had been able to focus stack I could photoshop it in, but he didn't hang around long enough.


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Do you mind if I try? No biggie if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ya lol Schwetty is pretty damn good with ps.

Nothing he did with it would really surprise me.


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Do you mind if I try?  No biggie if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead, but without adding in a tail from another image it won't look right.  You can't sharpen out of focus regions without them looking worse...but go ahead and give it a shot if you want.....maybe you'll surprise me and prove me wrong :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow man I cant believe the eye detail. What kind of mag you at here?


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Wow man I cant believe the eye detail. What kind of mag you at here?



Thank you.  1.5:1 on the second shot and the 3rd shot is a crop of the second one.


----------



## supraman215 (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought of you when I saw this HUGE engorged tick my wife got off this stray cat. I thought it would look SICK in macro.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

Not perfect but tried my best. I hope you like it... But your photo was excellent the way it was.


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Not perfect but tried my best. I hope you like it... But your photo was excellent the way it was.



Interesting.  Care to share what you did on that?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

look at the body.. see resemblance?


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> look at the body.. see resemblance?



I really don't.  I can see things in your edit on the tail that just were not there in the original such as many details and textures as well as the entire lower side that is a brownish color.  I'm guessing you cloned it from another part of the DF but I can't see from where.

Edit:  Think I see now where you cloned from the body right behind his head for the blue portion and the brownish part of the body for the lower part??


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 28, 2010)

I cloned a lot of things from other part of the body.  I also selected the wing and the tail only and detail it with topaz.  The thing is, if you just put the edited image by it self, people wont even question it.  People can really see the flaws on my edit because you put it side by side.


----------



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I cloned a lot of things from other part of the body.  I also selected the wing and the tail only and detail it with topaz.  The thing is, if you just put the edited image by it self, people wont even question it.  People can really see the flaws on my edit because you put it side by side.



Yeah, I can see quite a few flaws too side by side, but agree that it probably wouldn't be noticable if it stood alone....plus I'm sure a little extra time with the clone stamp could even those out too.

I'm actually quite good with the clone tool myself, just never thought of doing this....thanks...I will have to give this a try on the original.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I prefer the unedited version, though as you stated, it is likely because I can see them side-by-side.

Nice original shot btw.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 29, 2010)

NateS said:


> ....plus I'm sure a little extra time with the clone stamp could even those out too.


 
Yup.. didnt feel spending too much time on a small photo made for web view .  It is not like you are going to use it


----------

